# T-curve & Crazy @ Windy Warrell Creek!



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

well, last night we were still undecided where we were going due to the weird weather... turned out a nice day but windy. We chose Warrell Creek, we launched where the highway goes over the water near the turn off to Scotts Head. (if anyone knows where that is lol)










The water was pretty clear, even after a bit of rain, the bites were few tho lol!










I managed a couple of small whiting and bream, this one had some kind of past injury or sore but was healed.










it was near this little side creek that i found, didn't catch anything there tho, only some branches in the water hahaha










the countryside was really nice, a bit different to what i'm used to... found this great tree, very unusual, i just had to take a piccie!










T-curve got a great Bass, we were in saltwater but the bass were there!










i lagged behind a bit, the sun was lovely and warm, even tho i had a jumper all day, i was pretty much only using yabbies and some cut up tailor i had in the freezer. i changed to a squidgie and WHAM! i cast around a snag and look what i got!










my first ever bass! it was 46cm i was so stoked! but it was bloody hard to measure, photograph it and get it back in the water before too long!










i had a great day, i got back to the cars first and packed my stuff up while T-curve kept going a bit. i sat in the car, next thing i knew it was dark and he was back, i fell asleep in the car! bloody hell! think i'm gettin old!

anyhoo, better finish so T-curve can do his rundown of the days events!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Bloody hell Crazy , look at that Bass, your on fire mate , well done, you really do enjoy yourself , love the reports and photos


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

They really are nice bass. Particularly for wild fish.

Rob.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Great fishing guys. Very nice sized wild bass


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

great to see some good wild bass being caught good onya guys/girls lol

Lee


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow Crazy! first bass and it's 46cm! great work! should finish well in this months comp :wink:


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds like a lovely day, nice paddle, great bass & a nana nap in the car Great report as usual Crazy. Cheers Mal.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Great bass!!


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice report and piccies, thats a great Bass for your first, I know where I'll be heading next Bass season :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWBDbYMAABlfgAASYKMFEAEoEIA/552gIAB0IE1NAD1AGmjBBqeppMQaGjQGgAhS6HMUZENeiDvfZJ8JhGDfvFgEvqxZNwkC4iKvBMa1OCuk9rXkhZxZ7GjrYSOZc3TvTUOxQUAwZstPxdyRThQkGBDbYMA=


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Heres my late edition to Warrel creek. Anyway the moment i saw the water i knew the chances of getting a Bass was upon us. Me and Kerrie got the one each and i also seen another hit my lure as i wound it up out of the water and a first for me from a kayak also  . As well as that i also got quite a few bream, but nothing to write home about but in all still good fun!!

46.5 cm bass









Releasing her









A couple of the bream caught



















A few pics of where we fished


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Adrian and Kerrie you are not supposed to use 4 letter words but bass is an OK one.....you lucky buggers a couple of beautiful fish :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWUTJyIAACPfgAAScKfnCigBFAo//7+gIACEGpop5qmnqaMgxGNRtCepmiaDVPU9NJknqZpqNANGIAP1TCCGVL3I9uybKMc4QKNPzsoNeRb+MrPybT1kcVIv6RLS7KDw+RB3p5FYi6hi1LGxaZrot8uMCtkKjPZQTFtmLQKwWp0zoLMmBHPcrAetj3fmv0jYvNaR4UsX1COhsop7k2QQyIigMRIzTIQyNiNzF3JFOFCQZRMnIg==


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day guys,

Great report and piccies, Thank you for sharing.

ANY 46cm bass is a great fish, let alone, wild bass, let alone first bass. Congratulations guys well done. 

Would you mind if I share some of your lovely piccies with so American paddle fishers who are thinking of coming out here next year? please.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

sure Mick, use whatever u like! we'll be glad to spread the word!

(long as they don't come and outfish us hehehehe)


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

No problemo mick...go nuts :wink:


----------

